# Please come get me.



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I would love to attend a function here but I do not have a drivers license currently. I would love to see you all.!!!

Thanks, 
Deadeye.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Where did you think you lost it at. 
I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to wait till nov. 5th.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Not too far away.
My new e-cig kit come in the mail on November 6. 
So i feel your pain. 
It's gonna be a long week


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have no earthly idea what you guys are talking about.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff is looks like deadeye is awaiting his license.. chapman is awaiting his e-cig that wont make it for another week also..
Then Jeff has no idea what is going on,neither do I.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll be attempting to fish the bon secour river/bay the rest of the week. Hope some luck comes my way


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry if anyone was confused.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I have no earthly idea what you guys are talking about.


Havent spewed coffee in a while - thanks Jeff!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No offense but after your recent threads I'd be more incline to pick up a hitch hiker in the middle of the night near Warrington Village.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Splittine said:


> No offense but after your recent threads I'd be more incline to pick up a hitch hiker in the middle of the night near Warrington Village.


HAHAHAaaaaa


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> No offense but after your recent threads I'd be more incline to pick up a hitch hiker in the middle of the night near Warrington Village.


ahh...warrington village....i have some great memories down there.:whistling: just passing through, of course.

jack


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

jack2 said:


> ahh...warrington village....i have some great memories down there.:whistling: just passing through, of course.
> 
> jack


$20


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> No offense but after your recent threads I'd be more incline to pick up a hitch hiker in the middle of the night near Warrington Village.



Me too if the appearance and sex was right


----------

